# Budgie is suddenly very affectionate



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

My Kiki fell ill recently. She became lethargic and slow and her droppings were very runny. That's when she first started being much more affectionate than before. It came as suddenly as her symptoms of illness.
We have since been to the vet and she's been taking her medicine. She's much more energetic now and her droppings are almost back to normal. But her affectionate behavior hasn't changed. In fact, now that she has more energy, she's been demanding attention and cuddles even more. 
She has NEVER been like this before. The change happened literally overnight. I thought it was tied to the illness, but I'm not so sure anymore. Is it perhaps some hormonal change? Either way, I'm a bit worried about how suddenly and out-of-the-blue it happened. Is it something serious or is it just our bond getting stronger?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Just be happy that she's become affectionate -- I certainly don't think it is anything to be concerned about. 
I'd say enjoy every second of it and your bond with her will become even stronger.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

I definitely am enjoying it. She can be cuddled for tens of minutes without so much as moving a muscle. She's also much more playful and trusting towards strangers (she wouldn't dare go near anyone but me before). I just got a bit worried since I've been told that it might be an indication that something's wrong


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If she is playing, eating healthy foods, pooping and happy then being more affectionate is a big bonus!*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe she's a clever girl and has associated feeling better from the medicine with you and thus feels much more bonded and happy with you! Enjoy the cuddles


----------



## JTOMalley (Feb 3, 2013)

Darkscizzar said:


> My Kiki fell ill recently. She became lethargic and slow and her droppings were very runny. That's when she first started being much more affectionate than before. It came as suddenly as her symptoms of illness.
> We have since been to the vet and she's been taking her medicine. She's much more energetic now and her droppings are almost back to normal. But her affectionate behavior hasn't changed. In fact, now that she has more energy, she's been demanding attention and cuddles even more.
> She has NEVER been like this before. The change happened literally overnight. I thought it was tied to the illness, but I'm not so sure anymore. Is it perhaps some hormonal change? Either way, I'm a bit worried about how suddenly and out-of-the-blue it happened. Is it something serious or is it just our bond getting stronger?


When she was ill, she probably recognized you as her caretaker and was coming to you for comfort. After getting medicine and care, she felt better and they're super smert - she most likely decided you were the reason she felt better. So now you're bonded. It's a beautiful thing. :budge:


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

It really is wonderful.
Now my main problem is setting boundaries, since she's looking for cuddles ALL the time, and I really can't spend the whole day on it (even though I'd really like to and I feel bad every time I have to nudge her away :') )


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have a bird that would like cuddles and attention 24/7.
It's important they learn to entertain themselves for a portion of every day. *


----------

